# Oh Boy one heck of a deal! Does this come with a Bike?



## Crazy Cooter (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Monark-Silver-King-Cruiser-Bicycle-Bike-USA-Head-Tube-Nose-Cone-1947-/290617763070?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43aa2b24fe


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 8, 2011)

There's FeePay for ya!


----------



## Gordon (Dec 9, 2011)

*ebay*

It always amazes me that sellers don't do their homework. If he had checked completed auctions he would have realized that those shrouds bring $10-20 for one in the condition his is in.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 10, 2011)

And I thiought he was a little high on his bikes! Thats just lunacy. Why even waste your time lisitng unless you're looking for one of those that are born every minute! v/r Shawn


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 10, 2011)

*just got one in better condition for 20.00*

yup!!! maybe some restorer will need that one for a perfect patina restoration?


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL,

99% of the listings from that store make me shutter.  I actually called the bike shop to figure out what the deal was and to see if the listings were real or some type of fun joke for all, but it is not meant as a joke I guess   The owner is "praying for inflation", or something of the sort.  I will say no more because I feel I could go on a 45 minute typing rant for no purpose, to each their own I guess...


----------

